# Getting a new case



## Boneface (Jun 26, 2006)

ok so im looking to get a new case and i found this at a store and its in my budget range of 100Bucks and wanted to know what everyone thought about it  http://www.directron.com/atx909wbp.html


----------



## pt (Jun 26, 2006)

for under 100 bucks there are better cases, one of my friends as a raidmax and it isn't very good in my opinion, the front lights don't work very good and the door is made of plastic, one good thing is that it has lots of room for fans, i would go for a baydream for that price
BTW: in Portugal the raidmax case cost 65 euros, if you don't like the baydream or don't want to spend the extra money you can buy this one:
http://www.globaldata.pt/?modo=produto&produtoId=259&cat=28&id=329
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/308


----------



## drade (Jun 26, 2006)

Matrix VX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133008


----------



## Boneface (Jun 26, 2006)

lol well i went out and bought it and its a nice case love the side window more open then my old one  and the display on the door is nice to have and the removeable mobo tray helped alot...and im able to hide the wires a little better thanks to the side hd bay and the 550w psu...and i didnt want to wait to have one ordered...and compared to my old one its much nicer http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/details.php?id=209


----------



## pt (Jun 26, 2006)

deleted - (saw the link)


----------



## Boneface (Jun 26, 2006)

see what i mean...lmao much nicer...i have to get  new pics cause my computer has changed totally new case,new cpu cooler,new card,card cooler,more ram...lol..cpu is the same and mobo and more lighting


----------



## newmodder (Jun 27, 2006)

*i like this one*

i am getting this one, it is also under a hundred bucks delivered it should be here tomorrow   http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=008592&cid=CS.664


----------



## Boneface (Jun 27, 2006)

i was going to get that one but i dont have the patience tio wait a day for it to come in...lol and i wanted the side fan in there anyway


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 27, 2006)

hummm for under 100bucks you can get a lian li pc-7b

http://silverpcs.com/product_info.php?products_id=173


----------



## Boneface (Jun 27, 2006)

true...its a nice case but myself  i wanted the side window too


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, coolerguys.com has a window kit with cathoids and such that would fit this perfectly for 11 bucks i think.. mod it yourself and save money! coems with everything you need to


----------



## pt (Jun 27, 2006)

You could have buyed a AEROENGINE 2, thinking of buying one for me


----------



## newmodder (Jun 27, 2006)

*thats us dollars*



			
				BigD6997 said:
			
		

> hummm for under 100bucks you can get a lian li pc-7b
> 
> http://silverpcs.com/product_info.php?products_id=173



i live in Canada, so it is going to be a little more here


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 27, 2006)

^^ ah yeah i understand


----------



## newmodder (Jun 28, 2006)

*my case arrived..*

woo hoo.now to swap everything over


----------



## celidee (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811144026

I guess I'm going with the majority on newegg since it has a $hitload of comments...anyone know about this case?? Or a good one for roughly the same price(+/- $30)


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 28, 2006)

I ordered THIS beauty the other day and expect it to be here by the weekend. The new rig in my Specs needs a bit more room and airflow than my current case, as its a smaller mid-tower and its pretty cramped with that big mother X1900 in there


----------



## drade (Jun 28, 2006)

Meh..... For 85$ you can get one of the best cases... Matrix VX


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 28, 2006)

Nah windowed case arent my bag(Mystique also comes in a windowed version) I want something with nice clean simple looks nothing cartoony(I dont even really like the LED fan in the Mystique TBH). I also like the USB ports on the top as Im switching over to a USB wireless dongle as Im going to lose a PCI slot when I go Crossfire


----------



## drade (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea I know what you mean, I got a Lian Li, thats all Ill need in life.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah I looked at some of the Lian Li's but here in Norway theres only one place that carries them and they are the most expensive Online Shop of them all so value wise this Coolermaster is a great case and ALL Aluminum, no plastic.


----------



## drade (Jun 28, 2006)

Yep... Lian Li a litte high prciey ( some of the very good models).


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 28, 2006)

^^ they are pricy but imo worth it... a case is something you can use for a very very long time unlike a grfx card or motherboard that will get 2generations outdated in a year and a half. my case will last for 4-5 years and i love it

lian li v-1000


----------



## Lord_Garshna (Jun 28, 2006)

*I personally am very pleased with my xclio case... has a 25cm side fan. For the price of about 40 bucks at new egg, not including shipping... I think it is tough to beat. Its not cheaply built either, and there is plenty of working space.*


----------



## raymanxp (Jul 7, 2006)

Just got my new Antec P150 case yesterday and transfered from my old POS no-name-with-pimped-up-lighting-case.  
My original choice was a Coolermaster CM Stacker; has all the room in the world. However, having a POS case for 3 yrs w/ 3 80mm fans and a vantec VP4-C7040 cooler made me realize how much sound was a big factor; this thing sounded like a vaccum on 24/7!  

Now, the loudest component in my case is the zalman CNPS7700Cu; when equipped with the fanmate2 on lowest setting, i felt a sensation i only dreamt of: silence.  Only defect rite now is the tricool fan that was included with the case makes clicking noise when im foot away from the case.

A friend built his rig a while back with the P180 case, not as silent in my opionion, but a lot of room and airflow is superb.  The only short-coming was that the design of this case had the PSU in a seperate compartment on the bottom of the case, and his 24pin couldn't reach his mobo.  So now, his PSU is slightly "lifted" n not secured to the case.  

Sidewindows used to be a cool feature, but realized not as practicle.  Since my POS had poor build quality, vibration and resonance played a lot into the vaccum sound. 

conclusion, antec has impressed.  big  names like Coolermaster and thermaltake r also great choices (Lian Li comes up a lot but no first hand experience).


----------



## celidee (Jul 7, 2006)

> this thing sounded like a vaccum on 24/7!



LMAO!!! 

Yeah I just ordered the Thermaltake Soprano with the 430W Power Supply included, I have heard good things about this case, for 100 bucks I think it was a good deal!!


----------



## celidee (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry double post...


----------

